# is my crested gecko calling for a mate or ill?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

my new crestie is 2 years old and i only got him a couple of days ago. under his breath he's making these squeaking noises, is he calling for a mate? I thought it could be a breathing problem but he only really does it when i have him out, and it's not constant:yeahright: does anyone have any ideas?

emily: victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Does it sound like this...?



If it is, he's trying to get jiggy with you  Doesn't mean he 'wants a mate' per se, but he thinks you're mate material :lol2:
(My apologies to whoever I stole this from last year - I just found it utterly hilarious! :blush: )


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> my new crestie is 2 years old and i only got him a couple of days ago. under his breath he's making these squeaking noises, is he calling for a mate? I thought it could be a breathing problem but he only really does it when i have him out, and it's not constant:yeahright: does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> emily: victory:


It can be a sign of stress as well as a mating sound too. A few of my males do it when I get them out, as they are nervous, but this is also a noise I hear when I've put a pair together for mating. Usually if I've handled a female, and missed a bit when sanitizing, hurts when they latch on with their mouth to try and mate, therefore I now make sure my hands are completely de-scented!

It's only been two days, so he is probably nervous and trying to settle. Don't handle him for a bit, and just monitor his eating and pooing. 

I can't see it being a breathing problem if it isn't constant, though it may just be when he is stressed. Give it the week or two to settle, and if still doing it, no harm in getting a vet check, or ringing your vet for a chat 

Jac


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Does it sound like this...?
> 
> [URL=http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx19/Ophexis/th_VIDEO0020.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


when my gecko did it, it was really faint, like you had to put your ear right next to him to hear. He hates being handled and did it? :|

emily: victory:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

purple-vixen said:


> It can be a sign of stress as well as a mating sound too. A few of my males do it when I get them out, as they are nervous, but this is also a noise I hear when I've put a pair together for mating. Usually if I've handled a female, and missed a bit when sanitizing, hurts when they latch on with their mouth to try and mate, therefore I now make sure my hands are completely de-scented!
> 
> It's only been two days, so he is probably nervous and trying to settle. Don't handle him for a bit, and just monitor his eating and pooing.
> 
> I can't see it being a breathing problem if it isn't constant, though it may just be when he is stressed. Give it the week or two to settle, and if still doing it, no harm in getting a vet check, or ringing your vet for a chat


i think its because he's stressed, he really hates being handled :lol2:

thanks


emily: victory:

Jac[/QUOTE]


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> i think its because he's stressed, he really hates being handled :lol2:
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


I think so too. It's a really quiet squeaky whine chirp type sound. I have three that do it, so I try to handle them weekly if I can to get them used to it, and amazingly they are all adult males!

Wierd eh? 

I always make sure I've sanitised my hands though, as they can smell the others on you, and I have been bitten because of this before and it bloody hurts :blush:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

purple-vixen said:


> I think so too. It's a really quiet squeaky whine chirp type sound. I have three that do it, so I try to handle them weekly if I can to get them used to it, and amazingly they are all adult males!
> 
> Wierd eh?
> 
> I always make sure I've sanitised my hands though, as they can smell the others on you, and I have been bitten because of this before and it bloody hurts :blush:



Thats exactly what mine sounds like :lol2: I've got a little 6week old baby aswell but I make sure to sanitise properly so I don't cross contaminate:whistling2: 
i asked the same thing on yahoo and they said it's not normal and he could be really ill:gasp: but the sounds are exactly what you described and he really does hate being caught and handled :devil: thanks for the help (and for saving me an unnecessary vet trip:lol2 

emily: victory:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> Thats exactly what mine sounds like :lol2: I've got a little 6week old baby aswell but I make sure to sanitise properly so I don't cross contaminate:whistling2:
> i asked the same thing on yahoo and they said it's not normal and he could be really ill:gasp: but the sounds are exactly what you described and he really does hate being caught and handled :devil: thanks for the help (and for saving me an unnecessary vet trip:lol2
> 
> emily: victory:


Well I'm no vet, and no major expert, but this I have experience of, and I'm confident in advising you that it's probably just nerves. But please don't hesitate to visit a vet if you do get a hint of possibly respitory problems.

I doubt that will happen though, patience all the way, and eventually he will either learn to trust you, or at least tolerate you 

Jac


----------

